# I'm going to charge admission



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

I had 4 golf carts at my gate a little while ago... (city folks ... No offence to the city folk here but they cracked me up. :lolsmash

It kind of went like this ...

City folk 1, "Hope you don't mind us watching your animals."

Me, "No, go ahead and watch all you want."

City folk 2, "What you going to do with all the bulls?"

Me, "Well, we have 1 bull and 4 cows in this pasture." I then told them which was the bull and pointed out the cows. (And the calf.)

City folk 1, "Cows don't have horns, do they?"

I tried to tell them many "cows" have horns, and that we had Texas Longhorns and both bull and cow had horns. Both city folk 1 and 2 looked surprised. 

City folk 1, "I guess you can tell I'm from the city (D.C.)... lol ... What kind of goats do you have?" City folk 1 pointing to the sheep. 

Me, "Well, those are sheep." I then went on to tell them about the Jacob sheep and then pointed to the goats in a different pasture and told them about my goats.

City child 1 (about 7, whom had her own little golf cart and was cute as a button) got a little upset when I told her she could not go in and play with the boar hog in his mud puddle. I did try to explain why ... but she thought he was cute  and having to much fun.

After about an hour the city folks said they needed to go ... but hoped I didn't mind them stopping by to watch the animals, while they were here.

I told then it was fine ... and made a point to tell City child 1 and 2 (and their parents) about the hot wire inside the hog lot ... City child 1 wants in the lot in a bad way ... :gaah:

I love it when folks ask questions about the animals ... and to be honesy City child 1 will have a pig one day. lol


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Will I get *free* admission if I pull up to your gate on a golf cart?


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

UncleJoe said:


> Will I get *free* admission if I pull up to your gate on a golf cart?


You get the free pass no matter the golf cart or not ... lol


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

*Andi, that's awesome.  Bet it was like a trip to the zoo for them, complete with a personal guide! It's good that they were interested.


----------



## neldarez (Apr 10, 2011)

How sweet was that! I bet this little visit just made your day.......and I'm sure, made theirs as well.......good job ...maybe you could work this into a paying job in your spare time..........taking city folks with golf carts on tours...offer lemonade and home made cookies.........heck, I maybe could come and visit! Seriously, that was really neat.......I would be just as uneducated in the city, we don't even have an elevator in our town...!!


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

Thats awesome Andi!
Up in nothern Kentucky you can find some neat animals. We went to a animal sancuary for my brothers birthday. They were privatly funded but had really neat wolf hybrids and even a lioness. And some people raise ostriches in northern Ky.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I went into biz with my neighbor last year giving pony rides (for parties/events etc), and we have just started a 'pet'-ing zoo with rescue animals and other 'pets' (potbelly pigs, pygmy goats, ducks, rabbits, ferrets, chihuahuas  ). We also give a hayride 'into the woods' (100 acres total, maybe  ) To raise a little money for feed, I took a couple of my 25-cent vending machines & filled them with animal feed & corn, the kids LOVE it!


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The_Blob said:


> I went into biz with my neighbor last year giving pony rides (for parties/events etc), and we have just started a 'pet'-ing zoo with rescue animals and other 'pets' (potbelly pigs, pygmy goats, ducks, rabbits, ferrets, chihuahuas  ). We also give a hayride 'into the woods' (100 acres total, maybe  ) To raise a little money for feed, I took a couple of my 25-cent vending machines & filled them with animal feed & corn, the kids LOVE it!


Awesome idea, The_Blob!

Andi, you might be able to sell tickets to us country folks to watch/listen to the city folks gawk at your animals and ask silly questions :lolsmash:

I grew up in a semi rural part of Arkansas and I was surprised how little most folks know about animals but its cool that they were interested! I have much to learn myself. :sssh:


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

Nice story..Maybe have farm tours for them.


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

*Andi said:


> Me, "Well, those are sheep."


That made me laugh hard.


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Dean said:


> That made me laugh hard.


Always happy to make someone :lolsmash: 

And I guess if you were to put me in the middle of D.C.  I would come up with some really dumb questions about city life.

Give me the life with my critters anyday ...


----------



## philjam (Dec 17, 2008)

Freddy Hill Farms | Lansdale, PA - Home

Here is one way to educate the city folk and make a good living from a small farm. I take my grandchildren to Freddy Hills batting cages.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

*Andi said:


> City folk 2, "What you going to do with all the bulls?"


that's the part that made me laugh


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

What I could not get over was the fact, the calf was having dinner while they were here ... And City folk 2, calling them all bulls?" :scratch

Not sure what he was thinking ... then again may not want to know what he was thinking ... :ignore:


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Volunteer a tractor and a wagon/trailer with some square bales in it for a hayride this fall somewhere (church event, etc.) in a city.

You will then REALLY see... 
those folks you talked to actually *knew words* like "Bulls" and "Goats".

I actually thought none of the city kids would want to go on a "hayride", but there were always at least 50-75 lined up for the next load every time!!


----------

